# Nav Lights & Bilge not working



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

To test the switch. You can take a multimeter and check for continuity with the switch in the on position. If you have continuity and all gear behind the switch is dark. Look to see if the ground bus the equipment is connected to is connected to the battery.

For the navy lights, check the ground. You mentioned using grease at socket but saltwater can wreck havoc on wiring. I would check each ground point and 12+ lead to be sure corrosion has not created a break at a connection point.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

NativeBone said:


> To test the switch. You can take a multimeter and check for continuity with the switch in the on position. If you have continuity and all gear behind the switch is dark. Look to see if the ground bus the equipment is connected to is connected to the battery.
> 
> For the navy lights, check the ground. You mentioned using grease at socket but saltwater can wreck havoc on wiring. I would check each ground point and 12+ lead to be sure corrosion has not created a break at a connection point.


Will do, thanks NativeBone.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Bill Payne said:


> Will do, thanks NativeBone.


Keep us updated. We all can learn something from each other


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Perhaps the battery has died


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Check for an inline fuse bringing power to switches.
I had a similar issue and only figured it out after pulling the switch plate and wire out a bit. Revealed fuses I did not know were there.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

To test the pumps, just run leads directly to a good 12v battery. That will take the switch and fuse out of the circuit so you're working with fewer variables. The fuse is really there to protect the wiring / prevent a fire. If the pumps are good, then troubleshoot the switch and fuse.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I like to use a test light for checking power. Bulletproof 
How old is your wiring ? Acts like bad connection Ck all connections ,both sides ,to narrow it down. Good luck


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One other minor point to remember... try to never run more than one appliance (pump, lights, etc.) on the same circuit... and you'll also want a fuse for each circuit in use (the fuse for your lights is probably a different strength than the one for a pump, etc).... A switch panel is the easiest to sort out - but you can simply use in-line fusing on a simple installation if you choose. Whatever you do - make CERTAIN that you're using only tinned copper wire for any marine installation.. Cheaper plain copper wire will cause you problems wherever you've used it since it will corrode up inside the insulation where you can't see it...

If you keep each circuit separate it becomes much, much easier to track down a problem - which will occur on a boat, usually sooner than later... 

Hope this helps - aren't boats fun?


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> ...Whatever you do - make CERTAIN that you're using only tinned copper wire for any marine installation...


I bought a trolling motor plug from Academy Sports. Copper looks like copper. I'm guessing it's not tinned?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

More than likely... By the way - the best trolling motor plug I've seen is by Battery Tender... They're pricey (mine cost $80 on e-bay) but worth every penny... Mine's been in commercial service now for almost a year...


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Okay, so I’m embarrassed to say this is still broken. I looked into the wire and did not even know what gauge and so I decided to just hire someone. Everyone is backed up for months at the moment though. So I am again considering trying to diy this.

I have a couple of questions. What is the best way to snake the new wire through the hull. I’m afraid if I connect it to the existing wire and I lose it, it’ll cost me way more when I do have to pay someone to do it, 

What gauge wire do I use?

And finally, I know every boat is different, but does the fuse panel typically come out of the console to allow easier access? This is a 98 Hewes Bayfisher. Or am I going to spend all day feeling around blind. If that’s the case, I’m probably going to have to just wait and pay someone. I don’t think my back and shoulders could handle being hunched over like that all day.

Thanks everybody.


----------

